# Average Income



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

*How much do you earn annually?*​
<12,000 168.21%12,001 - 20,000 3015.38%20,001 - 28,000 4824.62%28,001 - 36,000 3316.92%36,001 - 44,000 199.74%44,000+4925.13%


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

G'day all,

Curious what the average income is in England predominantly, but results for all over the UK will be appreciated.

Please vote on the poll and leave a comment with what town/city and country you reside. Poll is meant to be in GBP for obvious reasons.

Cheers!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends what skills you have wouldn't it? Can't see a poll


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Refresh it should be there.

Nope not interested in what job you have, however feel free to leave it in the comment as well.

Cheers


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

I work in a bank as a personal banker (open up accounts etc) Last year I took home £21,000, I don't think it's too bad as I'm only 22 with no skills! Live in the south east in a town called Aldershot.

@Kiwi As how long you been in London? Thought you were in Auckland?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

never declare what i earn to anyone mate lol- keep in mind the results you get will reflect the north south divide- most people will earn more in the south of Scotland, place like Kent etc, but up here in gods country you get more for your pound- a 30 grand wage up here will give you a better standard of living than down in Englandshire.


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

husky said:


> never declare what i earn to anyone mate lol- keep in mind the results you get will reflect the north south divide- most people will earn more in the south of Scotland, place like Kent etc, but up here in gods country you get more for your pound- a 30 grand wage up here will give you a better standard of living than down in Englandshire.


And on top of that, any results will only be connected to those who are a part of the social demographic who are interested in health and or fitness and or muscle building. I understood that the national average income was around 21K sterling, possibly a little higher.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Kiwi As said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Curious what the average income is in England predominantly, but results for all over the UK will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


How much would you like to earn kangaroo Jack?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Curious what the average income is in England predominantly, but results for all over the UK will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


salary by region

http://www.payscale.com/research/UK/Location=London-England%3a-London/Salary

salary by profession

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/uk-average-salary-26500-figures-3002995


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Employability Tutor, west midlands for welfare to work.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I think you need some bigger ranges.

Most London city professionals will be above the last bracket.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

This is not only the internet, this is uk-m's corner of the internet, every second member is a millionaire.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> I think you need some bigger ranges.
> 
> Most London city professionals will be above the last bracket.





Brook877 said:


> This is not only the internet, this is uk-m's corner of the internet, every second member is a millionaire.


True, but I imagine people who have time to waste on a forum don't earn much more than whats up there anyway? Surely too busy spending!



mattyhunt said:


> I work in a bank as a personal banker (open up accounts etc) Last year I took home £21,000, I don't think it's too bad as I'm only 22 with no skills! Live in the south east in a town called Aldershot.
> 
> @Kiwi As how long you been in London? Thought you were in Auckland?


Nice pay for no skills, cheers bro. Got to London last week - have had a few job interviews, planning to stay put for now, rather than going up North!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

husky said:


> never declare what i earn to anyone mate lol- keep in mind the results you get will reflect the north south divide- most people will earn more in the south of Scotland, place like Kent etc, but up here in gods country you get more for your pound- a 30 grand wage up here will give you a better standard of living than down in Englandshire.


Fair enough - but I only know you as your avi anyway?

Cheers for the info there, that's something I wouldn't know being so fresh to the UK


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I think you need some bigger ranges.
> 
> Most London city professionals will be above the last bracket.


Most UKM bullsh1tters are above that too, it appears people that lift weights generally seem to be much richer than those that don't.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Kiwi As said:


> planning to stay put for now, rather than going up North!


Mate if you can make good money down south do it for a few years then when you get fed up of the place sell up everything and move North, plenty people have done likewise and are mortgage free and still relatively young, living in places that you couldnt imagine. Work hard play hard and save like feck


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha I think it's the same on all forums, everyone is a gangster millionaire playboy, internet friends!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

husky said:


> Mate if you can make good money down south do it for a few years then when you get fed up of the place sell up everything and move North, plenty people have done likewise and are mortgage free and still relatively young, living in places that you couldnt imagine. Work hard play hard and save like feck


Down south in London you mean, make the most of the big smoke?  Chur bro. I've spent some time looking at living expenses all over and can't believe how cheap some places are to live, so not bad advise at all!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> Haha I think it's the same on all forums, everyone is a gangster millionaire playboy, internet friends!!!!!!!!!!


haha too right, not me but, I'll admit I gotta work for a living


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Work in leeds as a compliance officer, and im on sod all compared to what i could be earning elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Midlands. Tattoo artist and artist. Upto about £30k per year.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

husky said:


> Mate if you can make good money down south do it for a few years then when you get fed up of the place sell up everything and move North


Don't do it! Northerners are strange people bro!


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

MFM said:


> Don't do it! Northerners are strange people bro!


haha i'm from the North in NZ as well, prob fit in nicely


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Midlands - actuarial consultant, 34k base + bonus (standard 7.5%).


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Portsmouth - £23k after tax last year.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Live in south east hertfordshire work in Elstree. £63k including bonus (£55k base plus 15% discretionary). Head of IT for an orthopaedic company.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

CNC machinist for JCB North Wales £46k basic


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

DBA - London - £65k


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm in CT, USA. Data analyst just over $62K US per year, no degree.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

husky said:


> never declare what i earn to anyone mate lol- keep in mind the results you get will reflect the north south divide- most people will earn more in the south of Scotland, place like Kent etc, but up here in gods country you get more for your pound- a 30 grand wage up here will give you a better standard of living than down in Englandshire.


And people still shout for independence.

Madness


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm Luke Shaw, 19, Footballer, 160k per week-Manchester


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> I'm Luke Shaw, 19, Footballer, 160k per week-Manchester


He really on that much? I would have put it around 90k.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

im a w4anker and work in a factory for more hours than i should for less pay than i deserve,

but yeah

jobs a job!!


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

<£12k.

I like it though, i can go to work looking like a tramp and it's responsbility-less.


----------



## platyphylla (Feb 17, 2014)

ellisrimmer said:


> I'm Luke Shaw, 19, Footballer, 160k per week-Manchester


To be fair @IGotTekkers earns that a day.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

platyphylla said:


> To be fair @IGotTekkers earns that a day.


Per hour*


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Bora said:


> im a w4anker and work in a factory for more hours than i should for less pay than i deserve,
> 
> but yeah
> 
> jobs a job!!


What do you do in the factory, what they pay per hour and do you need any hard hat licences to work there? If you don't want to answer publicly, would you pm me?

I ask coz I want to live in Newcastle for some 6 or so months and I don't want to be a bum while I'm there


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> What do you do in the factory, what they pay per hour and do you need any hard hat licences to work there? If you don't want to answer publicly, would you pm me?
> 
> I ask coz I want to live in Newcastle for some 6 or so months and I don't want to be a bum while I'm there


When you say hard hat license do you mean CSCS card?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

£200 a week atm. Once ive finished my degree im looking anywhere from £80k minimum


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

< 12k for now but once graduated I'll be on at least 24k and hopefully 45k by the time I'm 30

Dream, believe, achieve!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> CNC machinist for JCB North Wales £46k basic


Get out of here, thats a minimum wage job round these parts.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Get out of here, thats a minimum wage job round these parts.


Where the hell do you live?????

They are the best payers around where I live. A good few of my mates work there too.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Get out of here, thats a minimum wage job round these parts.


It's not a mimimum wage job anywhere as far as I know.

Here's one random one I found that pays 18-20 quid an hour:

http://www.cv-library.co.uk/job/201196654/CNC-Machinists-Needed-ASAP-Stonehaven?s=100244&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Indeed


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> It's not a mimimum wage job anywhere as far as I know.
> 
> Here's one random one I found that pays 18-20 quid an hour:
> 
> http://www.cv-library.co.uk/job/201196654/CNC-Machinists-Needed-ASAP-Stonehaven?s=100244&utm_source=Indeed&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Indeed


Do you, your immediate family or any distant relative own, hire or get rewarded for operating cnc machines?

No?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Where the hell do you live?????
> 
> They are the best payers around where I live. A good few of my mates work there too.


Sheffield mate land of steel. Brother in law operates one for Stanley lol


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> When you say hard hat license do you mean CSCS card?


fk knows mate.. back home having any kind of health n safety licence helps with potentially dangerous jobs I assumed it would be the same here.. I don't know what all the names of all the licences etc are


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

troponin said:


> £200 a week atm. Once ive finished my degree im looking anywhere from £80k minimum


Thats really good money. doing what? Thats what I got in NZ on a good week doing sales. feel like a peasant with what i'm looking at over here


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Del Boy 01 said:


> < 12k for now but once graduated I'll be on at least 24k and hopefully 45k by the time I'm 30
> 
> Dream, believe, achieve!


atta way bro


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kiwi As said:


> fk knows mate.. back home having any kind of health n safety licence helps with potentially dangerous jobs I assumed it would be the same here.. I don't know what all the names of all the licences etc are


http://www.cscs.uk.com/cscs-cards

A tax on working on building sites


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm from Scotland and my vote was for the second option.

22 though, and salary is increasing twice in one year with additional, decent, bonuses.

I'd be in a dream earning 44k per annum in what I'm doing!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Sheffield mate land of steel. Brother in law operates one for Stanley lol


Bit far to commute ha!

That's only a 4 day week though, overtime is usually available, Xmas bonus is paid as well

We get pretty good holidays too, 4 day Easter break, a week at whit, 3 weeks at summer and a week at Xmas, plus 5 floating days


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Bit far to commute ha!
> 
> That's only a 4 day week though, overtime is usually available, Xmas bonus is paid as well
> 
> We get pretty good holidays too, 4 day Easter break, a week at whit, 3 weeks at summer and a week at Xmas, plus 5 floating days


Rub it in


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Rub it in


We do work 12hr shifts though!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> He really on that much? I would have put it around 90k.


That is the figure that has been reported by several different outlets


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> We do work 12hr shifts though!


Someone offered me a similar deal 4x12hr shifts 30K a year but I hesitated too long - wont happen a second time, be straight in

Currently average a 60 hour week.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

troponin said:


> £200 a week atm. Once ive finished my degree im looking anywhere from £80k minimum


What are you doing a degree in?


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

Live in north west England and currently on 44k per yr


----------



## aman_21 (Jul 29, 2013)

44+ is a bit broad no?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

aqualung said:


> What are you doing a degree in?


Medicine and then I want to go on and specialize in endocrinology/andrology. Still early days yet though and might change my mind and end up being a GP or something lol.



Kiwi As said:


> Thats really good money. doing what? Thats what I got in NZ on a good week doing sales. feel like a peasant with what i'm looking at over here


£200 a week doing labouring work lol, its hard work in this heat.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Work in a factory. Earn 355 a week after tax on a 40hr week but if overtime is on and you've got no life you can work 84hrs and get 795 a week after tax plus 80 a week in overtime credits which are saved for you until Xmas. I have no skills and a pretty bad criminal record.


----------



## TheMajor (Jul 13, 2014)

British Army pays £20k straight through the door plus theres another £20k of benifits a year between clothing, accomodation, food, Free Gym! Perfecto and a job you wont get made redundant


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

troponin said:


> £200 a week atm. Once ive finished my degree im looking anywhere from £80k minimum





troponin said:


> *Medicine *and then I want to go on and specialize in endocrinology/andrology. Still early days yet though and might change my mind and end up being a GP or something lol.
> 
> £200 a week doing labouring work lol, its hard work in this heat.


flash news...

as a foundation doctor, you earn a basic of £22,636 per year. after years of training, when you are a specialist, you will then earn £75,249 per year. from training till being a specialist...between 5-10 years, may even be longer depends on your specialty...

http://careers.bmj.com/careers/static/advice-salary-scales.html

doctor's payscale is online...freedom of information

but once you are a specialist, with some extra work, some additional awards, should get around £80k as you mentioned...

should consider being a doctor in the states...you will earn big bug

good luck in your study!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

£340 per day, 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Do a bit of overtime (maybe 4-6 days per month) but prefer having the time off as it's the real perk of my job, money is secondary.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Conscript said:


> £340 per day, 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off. Do a bit of overtime (maybe 4-6 days per month) but prefer having the time off as it's the real perk of my job, *money is secondary*.


money my friend, is NEVER secondary..:cool:


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

sen said:


> Work in a factory. Earn 355 a week after tax on a 40hr week but if overtime is on and you've got no life you can work 84hrs and get 795 a week after tax plus 80 a week in overtime credits which are saved for you until Xmas. I have no skills and a pretty bad criminal record.


Damn, i'd disable my life and work those hours for as long as I physically and/or mentally could!

What does the job consist of?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Theseus said:


> money my friend, is NEVER secondary..:cool:


I suppose if I wasn't taking home good money, I wouldn't be afforded such a privilged perspective. I do like my time off though, when everyone else is still grafting.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

Theseus said:


> money my friend, is NEVER secondary..:cool:


Aquire money, **** bítches.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

wat_is_this said:


> Aquire money, **** bítches.


High FIVE brah.. :beer:


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Theseus said:


> flash news...
> 
> as a foundation doctor, you earn a basic of £22,636 per year. after years of training, when you are a specialist, you will then earn £75,249 per year. from training till being a specialist...between 5-10 years, may even be longer depends on your specialty...
> 
> ...


When i get my degree im off to the states asap. This countrys going to **** imo.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kiwi As said:


> G'day all,
> 
> Curious what the average income is in England predominantly, but results for all over the UK will be appreciated.
> 
> ...


i,m a builder and i rip every phucker off,cant tell you how much i earn.thats for me to know and you to wonder lol


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I work as a plumber for the university's in cambridge! Pay is less than site work at 24,400 a year but I get 38 days holiday 6 months full sick pay and a van and free food!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Do you, your immediate family or any distant relative own, hire or get rewarded for operating cnc machines?
> 
> No?


What's your point if any? I don't know anyone who works as a machinist so......


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> fk knows mate.. back home having any kind of health n safety licence helps with potentially dangerous jobs I assumed it would be the same here.. I don't know what all the names of all the licences etc are





saxondale said:


> http://www.cscs.uk.com/cscs-cards
> 
> A tax on working on building sites


It stops the retards from getting on any building site as well, which has to be a good thing. I have worked as a labourer in the past, all you need is a CSCS card and be willing to graft. If you do 50 hours a week you can expect to take home £280-£300 a week.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Part time sale assistant earn **** all


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

graham58 said:


> i,m a builder and i rip every phucker off,cant tell you how much i earn.thats for me to know and you to wonder lol


Well that's fair enough, there's so much you can do to rip people off

- add 10-15% onto cost of materials

- add 20% onto your charge out rate and offer 15% discount as a promotion

- write down more hours than you put in

as a starter


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> Well that's fair enough, there's so much you can do to rip people off
> 
> - add 10-15% onto cost of materials
> 
> ...


Yeah but anyone with any common sense gets a quote first before the job's done.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah but anyone with any common sense gets a quote first before the job's done.


???????

Getting a quote first doesn't mean the customer will know if any (or all) of those tricks have been utilized.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Kiwi As said:


> What do you do in the factory, what they pay per hour and do you need any hard hat licences to work there? If you don't want to answer publicly, would you pm me?
> 
> I ask coz I want to live in Newcastle for some 6 or so months and I don't want to be a bum while I'm there


il pm you some details mate


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kiwi As said:


> ???????
> 
> Getting a quote first doesn't mean the customer will know if any (or all) of those tricks have been utilized.


True, but there won't be any other costs that come after. If there are they can say they didn't agree to pay them.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

Med school so nothing atm


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ladyboy - Koh Samui 300bhat per year


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

I have had jobs that paid 100 pound per week. Now after 20 years study, hard work, development and making the most of opportunities (some say luck) I have managed to break through and earn significantly more than 44k.

It all takes time and commitment and is very much like bodybuilding. Takes years of hard work but is rewarding in the end. I studied for years at weekends while my mates went out on p1ss, I did without to pay for courses and I worked hard to be the best in my industry. I now do less work and advise and consult more. For example in a couple of weeks I am giving a keynote speech to around 2000 business leaders explaining what the future if their businesses will look like.

Its a big event and people will be travelling from all over UK and abroad specifically to see it and listen to what I have to say.

Now rewind 15 years even ten years ago and I would never have thought that possible.

Don't listen to people who say you can't achieve in life. I and many more like me are living proff that anything is possible.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kiwi As said:


> Well that's fair enough, there's so much you can do to rip people off
> 
> - add 10-15% onto cost of materials
> 
> ...


you,re getting the idea,no it was only a wind up.believe it or not i,m an honest guy.i get all my work from recommendations from satisfied customers.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Honest builders an oxymoron


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Delhi said:


> I have had jobs that paid 100 pound per week. Now after 20 years study, hard work, development and making the most of opportunities (some say luck) I have managed to break through and earn significantly more than 44k.
> 
> It all takes time and commitment and is very much like bodybuilding. Takes years of hard work but is rewarding in the end. I studied for years at weekends while my mates went out on p1ss, I did without to pay for courses and I worked hard to be the best in my industry. I now do less work and advise and consult more. For example in a couple of weeks I am giving a keynote speech to around 2000 business leaders explaining what the future if their businesses will look like.
> 
> ...


Still pushing Herbalife huh?


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

I started at 16(Now 27) working on the railway out on track for about £8k p.a apprentice wage. I now earn £44k p.a basic and work shifts on a 35 hour week, I get a free rail pass too which I use to get to/from work. If I continue to earn at the same rate I will earn £52k ish this year, I live in the South.

I feel lucky to have ended up in this career as, although it isnt something I have an interest in, it pays me well as someone without higher education.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

70kish.Two businesses.One now earns virtually F.all. Area, as per user name.


----------



## BigBarney (May 6, 2014)

Graduated from university this year.

Starting pay 27k rising to 35k in 2 years and higher after the graduate scheme has finished.

Been on a 13k internship up until this point, so a fairly nice leap in salary.


----------



## draddog1988 (Jun 26, 2014)

Take he about 2k a month, general builder in sunny shrophire


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

I was on 80K doing IT for Barclays in Canary Wharf a couple years ago and to be honest I hated it.

I got up every morning hating myself and my life, because I wasn't really interested in the work so felt like I was just selling my life for money. Problem was, I was getting 5K+ in my bank account every month after taxes (Barclays has a clever scheme where they pay a lot of your salary as "travel allowance" so you pay less taxes), and I couldn't convince myself to quit.

The money isn't that great once you get used to it. The problem is, when you feel like ****, and you have more money than you know what to do with, you tend to spend it on things to make you feel better, so you don't really get to keep as much as you would think. Plus you tend to feel guilty for having so much money and not being happy about it!

So eventually I quit, I moved to contracting work and I've been working on my own business, and it's a better deal in my opinion.

You really have to think about what you want in life.. some people like the corporate life. But for me, getting up early in the morning, putting on a suit and working for someone else all day is nothing other than slavery, and it doesn't matter if you pay me 10K or 100K, I don't want to do it.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

wat_is_this said:


> Damn, i'd disable my life and work those hours for as long as I physically and/or mentally could!
> 
> What does the job consist of?


Start a machine. Sit down. Wait for machine to finish cycle (115mins). Remove finished roll. Start new roll. Wrap finished roll. Move to warehouse. Sit back down and wait for machine to finish cycle. If the machine breaks, which they do pretty often, fix it. Usually only simple stuff. Hardest part is trying not to get bored. Also overtime doesn't come around too often. We're busy now, I did 80 hrs last week and on 12 hr nights this week.maybe another two weeks of 12 hr shifts. See what happens.


----------



## BigBarney (May 6, 2014)

Lightning said:


> I was on 80K doing IT for Barclays in Canary Wharf a couple years ago and to be honest I hated it.


Just out of interest what area of IT were you/are you working in? I'm guessing you were contracting for that sort of wage?


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

BigBarney said:


> Just out of interest what area of IT were you/are you working in? I'm guessing you were contracting for that sort of wage?


Just boring-ass database development. Backend analysis tools. The banks pay fairly well for jobs that would normally pay half as much. I suppose the reason is that hours are longer (9am - 7-8 pm) and the work is more boring.

It wasn't a contract, just a "perm" role. I could have worked hard to try to get an end-of-year bonus, but I quit before that came up


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Theseus said:


> flash news...
> 
> as a foundation doctor, you earn a basic of £22,636 per year. after years of training, when you are a specialist, you will then earn £75,249 per year. from training till being a specialist...between 5-10 years, may even be longer depends on your specialty...
> 
> ...


Or you could work a FIFO doctor in Australia working in outback locations.

$1000s per day.

Miserable conditions for a few weeks treating alcoholic Aboriginals. But you then a get a few weeks off to go party in Bali or the cities.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lightning said:


> Just boring-ass database development. Backend analysis tools. The banks pay fairly well for jobs that would normally pay half as much. I suppose the reason is that hours are longer (9am - 7-8 pm) and the work is more boring.
> 
> It wasn't a contract, just a "perm" role. I could have worked hard to try to get an end-of-year bonus, but I quit before that came up


The missus was earning nearly 100k contracting a Barclay's in IT project administration a few years back. Crazy money for some jobs.

She went perm for career development and maternity benefits/stability.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> The missus was earning nearly 100k contracting a Barclay's in IT project administration a few years back. Crazy money for some jobs.
> 
> She went perm for career development and maternity benefits/stability.


Yeah Barclays pays pretty well, although it's disorganized as hell. (Maybe that's why they pay well, because everybody they hire keeps leaving.)

I didn't like it enough to go for the long term career development, but if you like the work it's not a bad place to end up.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lightning said:


> Yeah Barclays pays pretty well, although it's disorganized as hell. (Maybe that's why they pay well, because everybody they hire keeps leaving.)
> 
> I didn't like it enough to go for the long term career development, but if you like the work it's not a bad place to end up.


she's an a different IB now, not in the docklands. She loved Barcap. RBS less to after. That did sound a shambles


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> she's an a different IB now, not in the docklands. She loved Barcap. RBS less to after. That did sound a shambles


Mate if you don't mind me asking, does she come from a tech/computer science background or was it a management/MBA type background? I'm always been interested in how people get into project management roles, because for me it's just been "oh you can code, good, here write this code for us"..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lightning said:


> Mate if you don't mind me asking, does she come from a tech/computer science background or was it a management/MBA type background? I'm always been interested in how people get into project management roles, because for me it's just been "oh you can code, good, here write this code for us"..


She dropped of school lol

Started on 12k a year on a help desk. Just slowly worked her way up and got into PMO work. Moved to London and within months was on a good day rate. Got into banking by opportunity.

Its a story of graft and resilience really.

She did as much training as she could though through her employer a prince 2 is a fairway


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> She dropped of school lol
> 
> Started on 12k a year on a help desk. Just slowly worked her way up and got into PMO work. Moved to London and within months was on a good day rate. Got into banking by opportunity.
> 
> ...


Cool man thanks for that. That's the problem with software development though, you start out at pretty high wages but it plateaus pretty quickly as most career paths are dead ends unless you get out of actually writing code. (Which ironically will almost never happen if you do a good job at writing code.)


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

On a naff 17k atm, my first job and it's in customer services. Fed up of crap money so I'm starting Uni in September to do Criminology and Forensics.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Lightning said:


> Cool man thanks for that. That's the problem with software development though, you start out at pretty high wages but it plateaus pretty quickly as most career paths are dead ends unless you get out of actually writing code. (Which ironically will almost never happen if you do a good job at writing code.)


I used to be a development recruiter ironically enough. Often the route to PM is internally. Do your certs off your own back and pally with a programme manager.

Banks like square pegs in square holes so look outside of that


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

troponin said:


> £200 a week atm. Once ive finished my degree im looking anywhere from £80k minimum


What you doing a degree in?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lightning said:


> Just boring-ass database development. Backend analysis tools. The banks pay fairly well for jobs that would normally pay half as much. I suppose the reason is that hours are longer (9am - 7-8 pm) and the work is more boring.
> 
> It wasn't a contract, just a "perm" role. I could have worked hard to try to get an end-of-year bonus, but I quit before that came up


I am an IT contractor for a large IB in CW, Oracle DBA, money is immense and I love the job. Cracking technical puzzles all day!!


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I do alright


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Machette said:


> What you doing a degree in?


Medicine then gonna become an endo or gp


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I am an IT contractor for a large IB in CW, Oracle DBA, money is immense and I love the job. Cracking technical puzzles all day!!


would love to get into IT but so hard around here, theres like 4 IT apprenticeships in the whole of Norfolk


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

I've just been made Lead Draughtsman in charge of a small drawing office (oil & gas) on 40k basic plus 15% bonus puts me in the top bracket of the poll I think!

Did shag all with my life up until about 23, joined the company as a trainee, did day release for 5 years, got my foundation degree in Engineering and now I'm hoping for drawing office manager at a big player one day.......if I can get of uk-m when I should be working that is!


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ross S said:


> I've just been made Lead Draughtsman in charge of a small drawing office (oil & gas) on 40k basic plus 15% bonus puts me in the top bracket of the poll I think!
> 
> Did shag all with my life up until about 23, joined the company as a trainee, did day release for 5 years, got my foundation degree in Engineering and now I'm hoping for drawing office manager at a big player one day.......if I can get of uk-m when I should be working that is!


More companies should offer this ! I hit lucky with something similar but after 4 previous crap apprenticeships!


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

222 said:


> More companies should offer this ! I hit lucky with something similar but after 4 previous crap apprenticeships!


It's fairly widespread in the oils & gas sector, what do you do bud?


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

I earn about 10k per month

Not srs

about 25-30k

Used to be on more though


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> would love to get into IT but so hard around here, theres like 4 IT apprenticeships in the whole of Norfolk


Teach yourself; I was making over £80K doing IT in London and I'm a college dropout -- completely self-taught.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lightning said:


> Teach yourself; I was making over £80K doing IT in London and I'm a college dropout -- completely self-taught.


Courses online?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Apparently im now on 30K - quized them, thats including overtime, bonus and call outs.

'So still same sht basic then'

'YEah but you get a car'

'Gee, thanks'

Start a new role in October in sales.


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Courses online?


You could start with courses. I started by just picking up programming books. Doesn't really matter in the end. You'll have to spend so many hours learning from various sources that a single book or course will be nothing. (It's like if I ask you, to learn about bodybuilding should I read a magazine or go online -- you would tell me to do both and it's still not enough.)

Start with anything that gets you programming, learn the basics of any programming language (C, C++, Java or Python are good languages to start with). That will give you the fundamental programming mentality. You have to train your mind to think about how to solve problems in the paradigm of a procedural programming language.

Once you've done that you can then pick a programming language to learn properly. Here is where you might want to pick up a good book on the language. Work on increasingly complicated programs, which will require you to learn more and gain more experience.

If you want to work on websites, you'll also have to learn HTML, CSS, PHP, and Javascript. All very easy, but I don't recommend you start with these because they're so easy you'll get lazy and develop bad habits. Build a solid foundation on a heavy-duty object oriented programming language -- at the moment this is either C++, Java, or C#. (After that, if you really want to learn about web development, you can learn each of the web development languages in less than a week.)

As you go along, it might help to read up on some practical stuff like object-oriented programming, databases, design patterns, etc. (Although to be honest with you, I never did much of that -- I just learned it on the job since I did a lot of work on personal and commercial projects.)

I would recommend picking a project and seeing it through to completion. That could be a game, a website, a database application, anything you like.

If you really want to learn things properly and get a solid foundation, it's very important that you study theoretical subjects alongside your practical stuff. These are your classic theoretical computer science topics. Start with discrete mathematics, then move on to algorithms and data structures. The ability to design and analyze algorithms is very very important if you want to be a real player in this game and will set you apart from the average joe coder.

Finally, if you want to be elite (e.g. you want a job at Google, Microsoft, top-tier investment banks, etc.) I would recommend studying a little bit of graph theory, graph algorithms, number theory, and maybe even a bit of computation theory if you're crazy (e.g. languages and automata). Also look into programming competitions like TopCoder or Google Code Jam to learn how to solve algorithmic puzzles. (That will also be very helpful in passing interview brainteasers.) But that's all quite far down the line -- I'm just giving you an idea of what the entire path looks like and then you can decide how far you want to go.

Good luck. If you're serious about learning, and you happen to be stuck on something, drop me a PM.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

erm, well where does one start with such a question, i guess, at a guess im somewhere in the range of around 300k per year, various online business's some going well, some not so well, thinking of buying a caravan, missus doesnt approve but a bit of tough love will sort her hey

I cant back this up, but its true


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Fcuk me only just seen the poll option, add one for tekkers, call it ''off the scale''


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL I feel like a barefoot pauper stumbled through the wrong door into another world in here!

Just under 19k, 37hrs per week, 42 weeks per year. Never been paid over 20k in my life lol.

p.s: Awesometown is in the Channel Isles


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

PLauGE said:


> erm, well where does one start with such a question, i guess, at a guess im somewhere in the range of around 300k per year, various online business's some going well, some not so well, thinking of buying a caravan, missus doesnt approve but a bit of tough love will sort her hey
> 
> I cant back this up, but its true


What sort of online businesses, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Lightning said:


> What sort of online businesses, if you don't mind me asking?


One cannot disclose that to the minions. Let's just say I'm in the security business

And Prince Phillip, he loves a finger in the bum

Oooooh

All true by the way. I just can't prove it. F's


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> erm, well where does one start with such a question, i guess, at a guess im somewhere in the range of around 300k per year, various online business's some going well, some not so well, thinking of buying a caravan, missus doesnt approve but a bit of tough love will sort her hey
> 
> I cant back this up, but its true


I bet you've recently turned vegetarian too, defend immigration vehemently and dress like your dad in the 80's .


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Roid the Lloyd said:


> I bet you've recently turned vegetarian too, defend immigration vehemently and dress like your dad in the 80's .


No, veggies dont get this sort of success , eat meat, earn more, is my moto


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lightning said:


> You could start with courses. I started by just picking up programming books. Doesn't really matter in the end. You'll have to spend so many hours learning from various sources that a single book or course will be nothing. (It's like if I ask you, to learn about bodybuilding should I read a magazine or go online -- you would tell me to do both and it's still not enough.)
> 
> Start with anything that gets you programming, learn the basics of any programming language (C, C++, Java or Python are good languages to start with). That will give you the fundamental programming mentality. You have to train your mind to think about how to solve problems in the paradigm of a procedural programming language.
> 
> ...


Cheers man I really appreciate that reply! Helped a lot


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

60-120k depending on how hard I can be assed to work


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lotte said:


> LOL I feel like a barefoot pauper stumbled through the wrong door into another world in here!
> 
> Just under 19k, 37hrs per week, 42 weeks per year. Never been paid over 20k in my life lol.
> 
> p.s: Awesometown is in the Channel Isles


Don't worry you are not the only one. I've been on 15k for over 3 years trying to get into accounting, only recently just got up to 20k and still trying to get into accounting. But nobody is willing to give you experience


----------



## Mikkeltaylor (Jun 10, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Cheers man I really appreciate that reply! Helped a lot


Try codeacademy online training


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

About 30k. Live in S****horpe, working as a fitter on the steel works


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Lightning said:


> You could start with courses. I started by just picking up programming books. Doesn't really matter in the end. You'll have to spend so many hours learning from various sources that a single book or course will be nothing. (It's like if I ask you, to learn about bodybuilding should I read a magazine or go online -- you would tell me to do both and it's still not enough.)
> 
> Start with anything that gets you programming, learn the basics of any programming language (C, C++, Java or Python are good languages to start with). That will give you the fundamental programming mentality. You have to train your mind to think about how to solve problems in the paradigm of a procedural programming language.
> 
> ...


I bet you're one of those suited IT guys with bulging muscles that get lucky with the secretary's  of big IT bosses


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> 60-120k depending on how hard I can be assed to work


Nice, what do you do?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Last year - 19,017. Just got new job and it's 24,000 which is more than ample for me. Nearly 5k a year extra for bodybuilding


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

£10,000 a month on average

3 work hours a day on average


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

24 posts deleted because you lot got to stay up late on a saturday night, behave guys or will have to hand out bans.....


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

BaronSamedii said:


> £10,000 a month on average
> 
> 3 work hours a day on average


Wow i feel like such a mug working 40 hours per week for 30k per year

Do you mind me asking what you do for a living mate?


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Money is great, but the family and happiness far out weighs any sum that can be placed on a forum.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

lufc90 said:


> Wow i feel like such a mug working 40 hours per week for 30k per year
> 
> Do you mind me asking what you do for a living mate?


Ive ran many successful companies in the past and still do

Pretty shocked you earn so little tbh

10k per month seems average to me when putting in a full three hour shift per day from home

Its easy, anyone can do what I do

Anyway that's all I'm saying

Ask me anything else to do with this or call me out on it and you're a jealous little beta ***


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd be interested to know what people have made through illicit means.......


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> About 30k. Live in S****horpe, working as a fitter on the steel works


Tata/caparo?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> Wow i feel like such a mug working 40 hours per week for 30k per year
> 
> Do you mind me asking what you do for a living mate?


He's taking the píss out of another member mate :lol:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Tata/caparo?


Tata mate


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> He's taking the píss out of another member mate :lol:


I know lad :cowboy:

Hence why i asked what he does for a living

That question is KEY :surrender:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Tata mate


Had a tour of your site a few months ago, huge place. I work at Dent Steel in Bradford we warehouse and shot blast and paint all the plate you guys are rolling for the aircraft carriers.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> I know lad :cowboy:
> 
> Hence why i asked what he does for a living
> 
> That question is KEY :surrender:


Oh.... ?


----------



## lufc90 (Mar 27, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Oh.... ?


The people demand answers

Give the people what they want


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lufc90 said:


> The people demand answers
> 
> Give the people what they want


I hold no answers I'm afraid, just more questions.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Lightning said:


> You could start with courses. I started by just picking up programming books. Doesn't really matter in the end. You'll have to spend so many hours learning from various sources that a single book or course will be nothing. (It's like if I ask you, to learn about bodybuilding should I read a magazine or go online -- you would tell me to do both and it's still not enough.)
> 
> Start with anything that gets you programming, learn the basics of any programming language (C, C++, Java or Python are good languages to start with). That will give you the fundamental programming mentality. You have to train your mind to think about how to solve problems in the paradigm of a procedural programming language.
> 
> ...


Brilliant advice.

- Currently teaching myself HTML and css lol


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

I earn about 34-35k before tax and after overtime and bonus are included. Decent for the area i'm in (swansea)


----------



## Lightning (Jun 23, 2014)

musio said:


> I bet you're one of those suited IT guys with bulging muscles that get lucky with the secretary's of big IT bosses


Haha, I wish! Unfortunately my "getting lucky with secretary" skills are currently underdeveloped


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Had a tour of your site a few months ago, huge place. I work at Dent Steel in Bradford we warehouse and shot blast and paint all the plate you guys are rolling for the aircraft carriers.


Yer its a pretty big place. Not much goes on on there thought tbh.

Numbers have been drastically reduced over the years


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Yer its a pretty big place. Not much goes on on there thought tbh.
> 
> Numbers have been drastically reduced over the years


Ye it was a pretty sad sight to be honest, miles and miles of unused buildings, the machinery looks ancient aswell, which I suppose keeps fitters like yourself in a job lol.


----------



## Martyg (Sep 12, 2014)

Well

£40k a year basic plus bit overtime and profit related bonus scheme roughly £1500-2k. Plus good pension scheme and healthcare etc.

All for making bit of dough!!

Production manager in large food factory!

Started of as trainee baker many years ago after leaving sixth form.


----------

